# Need advice on ATB rack



## hernando (May 27, 2010)

I Plan on making my own ATB rack and set out and bought a sheet of steel, a 1" metal hole cutter. I amd going to form the bends by pounding them out on a vice or anvil. I have a few questions though as I haven't worked with metal since middle school.

Do I need to treat or do something witht he metal (i.e. Season it, paint it) since it is not Stainless steel?

How "deep should the rack go? How deep should my bends be to keep the Jalapeno's from bottoming out? \

Any advice to pounding the bends on and anvil or vice?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

I just found one of these in our "Smokers & More" area at the top and if you click on the specs, it says it is 1.75 inches high. You can probably look at this one to give you an idea on how to make yours.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...inless-steel-36-hole-jalapeno-rack-with-corer

Just an idea..


----------



## hernando (May 27, 2010)

Thanks a ton Jeff. That helped a lot.

Any advice on treating the steel, if it is even neccessary?


----------



## ak1 (May 27, 2010)

Just smoke it. After a few smokes the steel will be coated.


----------



## rbranstner (May 27, 2010)

I have one of those racks that Jeff posted about but have not used it yet. I normally slice my ABT's the long way so I get two ABT's out of each pepper that is why I have not used the rack yet. I will give it a try some day but I prefer the sliced in half method. But thats just me.


----------



## ak1 (May 27, 2010)

I bought a rotisserie basket and cut out every second wire. Holds 33 ABT's and cost about 12 bucks.


----------



## wildflower (May 28, 2010)

COOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


AK1 said:


> I bought a rotisserie basket and cut out every second wire. Holds 33 ABT's and cost about 12 bucks.


----------



## hernando (May 28, 2010)

AK1 that is a great idea. I wish I thought of something like that prior to buying my Sheet of steel :) I am gonna do some of the fabrication here at work. The guys that work in facilitis are a great group and will help with whatever I need help with. Should be pretty fun. I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## ak1 (May 28, 2010)

I was going to buy one but the store didn't have any in stock. and while I walking around I noticed the rotisserie basket. Light bulb moment!!!. Turned out that the basket was cheaper than what the jalapeno holder sold for. I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

I would do like I and many here do and cut the japs in half length wise and smoke them boat style for you get more filling in them too. Then you don't need the rack.


----------



## rickw (May 30, 2010)

I just use a disposable tin foil pan turned upside down with holes punched through it.


----------



## rwtrower (May 30, 2010)

Check out my Razorback ABT rack I got at the Arkansas State Fair (imagine that)   Got a "Chile Twister" that cleans out the Jalapenos too.

It sets up about 2 inches.  Good luck with your build.  Normally I'm like RickW and go the cheap/simple route but 

I couldn't resist this thing.  It works good. I did spray it with cooking oil and heated her up real good.  Worked great.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

I have one called a Chile Grill. You can go to this site: www.irondesert.com and check them out.


----------



## hernando (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the steel bent and drilled Friday. That is some tough crap to bend and drill. the jap grill is not the prettiest thing of them all but it is functional. I will have to post some pics of it when I get a moment to take them and get em up here. I could definitely do better. this was an experiment for me of sorts. So when it comes time to get the next one done. I will have a much better end result. The main issue I ran across and thismay seem important to some of you, It is to big to fit in the smoker. I was so busy worrying about how many holes and where to bend and how deep to bend the steel I forgot to measure the smoker and how wide to make the thing :(  I can still cut it to fit but I am not sure how to go about that as it was a pain to drill, let alone cut it. I don't have access to a full metal shop and I don't think tins snips or a saws-all will do the trick. We'll see what comes to mind though. I love working on stuff like this so we'll see

I didn't get Qview but I did get some ABT's fired up (on the grill). I stuffed them with Ricotta, Cheddar, one egg (to bind it) and Black forest Ham and topped with Bacon. Family loved them.


----------

